# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Με πόσες μηχανές;;;

## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ακούγεται πολύ συχνά, ιδίως κατά τη χειμερινή περίοδο, ότι οι εταιρείες πάνε τα πλοία με 2 από τις 4 μηχανές (όσα έχουν 4), για οικονομία. Πώς γίνεται αυτό; Δηλαδή, ο πλοίαρχος ενεργοποιεί π.χ. τις μηχανές 2 & 4 1 & 3 η απλώς πάει το πλοίο με μειωμένη ταχύτητα και ενεργοποιούνται αυτόματα μόνο 2 μηχανές; Και αν είναι έτσι οι άλλες 2 που είναι σε αχρηστία δεν καταστέφονται εξ αιτίας της ; και οι άλλες 2 που χρησιμοποιούνται συνεχώς δεν καταπονούνται υπέρμετρα; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## P@vlos

Καλησπέρα,

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου πω ότι γνωρίζω ως λάτρης και μόνο μιας και ουδεμια σχέση εχω με μηχανικό. 

-Καταρχήν ισχύει ότι πάνε με 2 ή και 3 απο τις 4 μηχανές ανάλογα τον δρόμο που βγάζουν αυτές.

-Ο πλοίαρχος ουσιαστικά συνεννοείται με τον Α' Μηχανικό για την ταχύτητα πλεύσης και ο δεύτερος εξετάζει αν επαρκούν δυο μηχανές ή θα χρειαστούν παραπάνω.

-Σκέψου το σύστημα μετάδοσης σαν το αυτοκίνητο περίπου αλλά με περισσότερες μηχανές. Χάρη στο σύστημα μετάδοσης η κάθε μηχανή δίνει έργο στους άξονες (προπέλες) ώστε να περιστραφούν αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα "σύμπλεξης" μηχανών κατά το δοκούν. 

-Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω καταλαβαίνεις ότι στο ενα ταξίδι μπορεί να πηγαίνει με τις μηχανές 1 κ 2 και στο άλλο με τις 3 κ 4 οπότε και η φθορά ειναι ομοιογενής και φυσιολογική. Οι σβηστές μηχανές δεν καταπονούνται αφού βρίσκονται σε "αποσύμπλεξη" απο τους άξονες. 

Προυπόθεση φυσικά για όλα τα παραπάνω να δουλεύουν όλες οι μηχανές. Βεβαια αν θέλει ο μηχανικός να συντηρήσει κάποια εκ των μηχανών εν πλω λόγω μη δυνατότητας να βγει εκτος δρομολογίων το πλοίο μπορεί να το κάνει για κάποια ταξίδια και μετά για ομοιογενή φθορά θα βγει άλλη εκτός για καποιο διάστημα κλπ

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να σου πω ότι γνωρίζω ως λάτρης και μόνο μιας και ουδεμια σχέση εχω με μηχανικό. 
> 
> -Καταρχήν ισχύει ότι πάνε με 2 ή και 3 απο τις 4 μηχανές ανάλογα τον δρόμο που βγάζουν αυτές.
> 
> -Ο πλοίαρχος ουσιαστικά συνεννοείται με τον Α' Μηχανικό για την ταχύτητα πλεύσης και ο δεύτερος εξετάζει αν επαρκούν δυο μηχανές ή θα χρειαστούν παραπάνω.
> 
> -Σκέψου το σύστημα μετάδοσης σαν το αυτοκίνητο περίπου αλλά με περισσότερες μηχανές. Χάρη στο σύστημα μετάδοσης η κάθε μηχανή δίνει έργο στους άξονες (προπέλες) ώστε να περιστραφούν αλλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα "σύμπλεξης" μηχανών κατά το δοκούν. 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## no--limits

Καλησπέρα.

Αυτό που λες ισχύει και γίνεται κυρίως για λόγους οικονομίας καυσίμου αλλά και για λιγότερες καταπονήσεις στις μηχανές. Όπως μπορείς να δεις στην εικόνα που σου επισυνάπτω παρακάτω, η χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση καυσίμου της συγκεκριμένης μηχανής (MAN B&W, 4χρονη, μεσαίων στροφών) είναι στο 85% του μέγιστου φορτίου. Συνεπώς συμφέρει καλύτερα να πηγαίνει ένα πλοίο π.χ με 2 μηχανές στο 85% των δυνατοτήτων τους, παρά με 4 μηχανές στο 60%. 

MAN B&W.png

Επίσης σου επισυνάπτω ένα πραγματικό διάγραμμα στροφών - κατανάλωσης καυσίμου, από μια δίχρονη αργή μηχανή. Η κόκκινη γραμμή αντιστοιχεί στις αρχικές τιμές κατανάλωσης του κατασκευαστή, ενώ η μπλε γραμμή στην πραγματική κατανάλωση η οποία αλλάζει λόγω διάφορων παραγόντων (θερμοκρασία μηχανοστασίου, θερμογόνος δύναμη καυσίμου, κ.ο.κ).

Στροφές - Κατανάλω&#9.png

Όπως μπορείς να δεις και πάλι η ελάχιστη τιμή κατανάλωσης είναι στο 85% των στροφών. Λίγη προσοχή εδώ επειδή οι 78 RPM που βλέπεις ως μέγιστες αντιστοιχούν στο 120% των δυνατοτήτων της μηχανής και όχι στο 100%.

Για να προλάβω τυχόν απορίες, να σημειώσω ότι τα  παραπάνω ισχύουν για οποιοδήποτε τύπο μηχανής (2χρονη, 4χρονη, χαμηλών  στροφών, μεσαίων στροφών, κτλ).

Μ.Φ.Χ,
Εμμανουήλ.

----------


## vacondios

Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα ένα ολοκαίνουριο πλοίο το Blue Star Πάτμος το οποίο σπανίως έχει κινηθεί με τις 4 μηχανές του. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων δουλεύει με τρείς μηχανές. Πώς γίνεται η ισχύς που παράγεται από τρείς μηχανές να διοχετεύεται σε δυο προπέλες? Πάντως σίγουρα όχι δια της βοής του πλοιάρχου προς το μηχανικό.

----------


## roussosf

> Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα ένα ολοκαίνουριο πλοίο το Blue Star Πάτμος το οποίο σπανίως έχει κινηθεί με τις 4 μηχανές του. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων δουλεύει με τρείς μηχανές. Πώς γίνεται η ισχύς που παράγεται από τρείς μηχανές να διοχετεύεται σε δυο προπέλες? Πάντως σίγουρα όχι δια της βοής του πλοιάρχου προς το μηχανικό.


οι δύο τον ένα άξονα και η άλλη μόνη της τον άλλο
οι στροφες μπορεί να είναι ίδιες και στους δύο άξωνες 
η ισχύς αλλάζει
πχ δεν τρέχει με 10000 άλογα 
τρέχει με 7500
την ιδια ποσότητα καυσίμου θέλουν για να .......χορτασουν? :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## vacondios

> οι δύο τον ένα άξονα και η άλλη μόνη της τον άλλο
> οι στροφες μπορεί να είναι ίδιες και στους δύο άξωνες 
> η ισχύς αλλάζει
> πχ δεν τρέχει με 10000 άλογα 
> τρέχει με 7500
> την ιδια ποσότητα καυσίμου θέλουν για να .......χορτασουν?


 Αυτό που λες το ξέρεις σίγουρα? έχεις δεί τα σχέδια των συγκεκριμένων πλοίων blue star Δήλος κα Πάτμος? ή κάνεις υποθέσεις? διότι η ισχύς της κάθε μιας από τις 4 δεκαεξακύλινδρες STX-M.A.N. είναι ουκ ολίγη: 8000kw ή 10 877 άλογα. Εμένα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να κατανέμεται τόσο ασύμμετρα (μονόμπαντα) τόσο μεγάλη προωθητική ισχύς. Εμένα θα μου φαινόταν πιό λογικό η ισχύς από 3 κινητήρες να κατανέμεται εξ' ίσου στους δύο ελικοφόρους με υδραυλική σύμπλεξη.

----------


## roussosf

> Αυτό που λες το ξέρεις σίγουρα? έχεις δεί τα σχέδια των συγκεκριμένων πλοίων blue star Δήλος κα Πάτμος? ή κάνεις υποθέσεις? διότι η ισχύς της κάθε μιας από τις 4 δεκαεξακύλινδρες STX-M.A.N. είναι ουκ ολίγη: 8000kw ή 10 877 άλογα. Εμένα μου φαίνεται περίεργο να κατανέμεται τόσο ασύμμετρα (μονόμπαντα) τόσο μεγάλη προωθητική ισχύς. Εμένα θα μου φαινόταν πιό λογικό η ισχύς από 3 κινητήρες να κατανέμεται εξ' ίσου στους δύο ελικοφόρους με υδραυλική σύμπλεξη.


υποθέσεις κάνω
αλλα πιστεύω ότι έχουν λογικη
την σιγουρη απάντηση θα την πάρεις απο εν ενεργεία μηχανικο των BS
η από καποιο που εχει δουλέψει το θέμα

----------


## Eng

Καταρχην εχουμε συστημα 4-2-2, οπως και στα περισσοτερα πλοια υψηλων ταχυτητων. Δηλδ 4μηχανες - 2μειωτηρες - 2ελικοφορους. Μετα τους μειωτηρες παρεμβαλεται η shaft generator και το control box της kamewa για το μεταβλητο βημα.
Η διχειριση ισχυς του πλοιου καθως και ολη η οργανωση / ελεγχος του μηχανοστασιου γινεται μεσω του συστηματος της Nor Control. Αυτο περιλαμβαωει ενα συστημα αισθητηρων και σημειων ελεγχου σε ολα τα μυριακ βοηθητικα μηχανηματα. Μερους του συστηματος ειναι και η κατανομη της υποδυναμης απο τις προπελες στη ελικα. Η κατανομη γινεται με παρεμβολη στους μειωτηρες και στο βημα της ελικας. Ετσι οταν επιθυμησει ο Πρωτος να χρησιμοποιησει 2 ή 3 μηχανες, δηλωνει τη ρυθμιση απο το control room στο Nor Control και μετα αυτο "ανεβαζει" που λεμε το προγραμμα λειτουργιας. Στην ουσια εχουμε ρυθμιση της εκχυσης του πετρελαιου ξεχωρηστα για την καθε μηχανη ωστε να αποδιδεται ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενη ισχυς στους μειωτηρες. Σημειωνω τη φραση Εγχυση Πετρελαιου και οχι στροφων γιατι αυτες στο navigation mode ειναι σταθερες. Αφου ρυθμιστη και αυτη η παραμετρος, τοτε ελεγχεται η ισχυς που μεταβιβαζεται στις ελικες. Εκει παλι πρεπει να υπαρχει ισοδυναμια στο διαχειριζομενο εργο. Οποτε (αν χρειαζτει) μπορει ακομα και να υπαρχει και διαφορετικο βημα στη μια απο την αλλη ωστε σαν τελικο αποτελεσμα το πλοιο να πηγαινει χωρις επιπροσθετη φορτιση απο την ελικα πλεον στη μηχανη (μεσο του Thrust bearing) το τελικου.
Αυτη ειναι μια γενικη περιγραφη οσο πιο απλα μπορω να τη διατυπωσω. Ομως υπαρχουν ακομα πολλα που συμβαινουν ωστε να ειναι βελτιστη η χρηση 2 ή 3ων μηχανων.

----------


## roussosf

> Μερους του συστηματος ειναι και η κατανομη της υποδυναμης απο τις προπελες στη ελικα.


μηπως η λεξη ¨"προπελες " πρεπει να αντκατασταθει απο κάποια άλλη?
πχ ¨μηχανες"

----------


## vacondios

> Καταρχην εχουμε συστημα 4-2-2, οπως και στα περισσοτερα πλοια υψηλων ταχυτητων. Δηλδ 4μηχανες - 2μειωτηρες - 2ελικοφορους. Μετα τους μειωτηρες παρεμβαλεται η shaft generator και το control box της kamewa για το μεταβλητο βημα.
> Η διχειριση ισχυς του πλοιου καθως και ολη η οργανωση / ελεγχος του μηχανοστασιου γινεται μεσω του συστηματος της Nor Control. Αυτο περιλαμβαωει ενα συστημα αισθητηρων και σημειων ελεγχου σε ολα τα μυριακ βοηθητικα μηχανηματα. Μερους του συστηματος ειναι και η κατανομη της υποδυναμης απο τις προπελες στη ελικα. Η κατανομη γινεται με παρεμβολη στους μειωτηρες και στο βημα της ελικας. Ετσι οταν επιθυμησει ο Πρωτος να χρησιμοποιησει 2 ή 3 μηχανες, δηλωνει τη ρυθμιση απο το control room στο Nor Control και μετα αυτο "ανεβαζει" που λεμε το προγραμμα λειτουργιας. Στην ουσια εχουμε ρυθμιση της εκχυσης του πετρελαιου ξεχωρηστα για την καθε μηχανη ωστε να αποδιδεται ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενη ισχυς στους μειωτηρες. Σημειωνω τη φραση Εγχυση Πετρελαιου και οχι στροφων γιατι αυτες στο navigation mode ειναι σταθερες. Αφου ρυθμιστη και αυτη η παραμετρος, τοτε ελεγχεται η ισχυς που μεταβιβαζεται στις ελικες. Εκει παλι πρεπει να υπαρχει ισοδυναμια στο διαχειριζομενο εργο. Οποτε (αν χρειαζτει) μπορει ακομα και να υπαρχει και διαφορετικο βημα στη μια απο την αλλη ωστε σαν τελικο αποτελεσμα το πλοιο να πηγαινει χωρις επιπροσθετη φορτιση απο την ελικα πλεον στη μηχανη (μεσο του Thrust bearing) το τελικου.
> Αυτη ειναι μια γενικη περιγραφη οσο πιο απλα μπορω να τη διατυπωσω. Ομως υπαρχουν ακομα πολλα που συμβαινουν ωστε να ειναι βελτιστη η χρηση 2 ή 3ων μηχανων.


Δεν ήσουν διαφωτιστικός. Το ερώτημα είναι στην περίπτωση που ένας κινητήρας είναι σβηστός και οι υπόλοιποι 3 εν πλήρει ισχύει. Εμένα μου φαίνεται σωστό και αφού είναι και τεχνικά εφικτό η ισχύς από τους 3 κινητήρες να ισοκατανέμεται συμμετρικά στους δύο έλικες. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα με υδραυλική σύμπλεξη

----------


## Eng

> Δεν ήσουν διαφωτιστικός. Το ερώτημα είναι στην περίπτωση που ένας κινητήρας είναι σβηστός και οι υπόλοιποι 3 εν πλήρει ισχύει. Εμένα μου φαίνεται σωστό και αφού είναι και τεχνικά εφικτό η ισχύς από τους 3 κινητήρες να ισοκατανέμεται συμμετρικά στους δύο έλικες. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα με υδραυλική σύμπλεξη


Εγω απαντησα πως γινεται η διαδικασια οταν λειτουργουμε μερος του συνολου των Κ/Μ, στη πραξη. Αυτο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα ένα ολοκαίνουριο πλοίο το Blue Star Πάτμος το οποίο σπανίως έχει κινηθεί με τις 4 μηχανές του. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων δουλεύει με τρείς μηχανές. Πώς γίνεται η ισχύς που παράγεται από τρείς μηχανές να διοχετεύεται σε δυο προπέλες? Πάντως σίγουρα όχι δια της βοής του πλοιάρχου προς το μηχανικό.


οι δυο εγκαταστασεις ειναι ανεξαρτητες μεταξυ τους σε καθε αξονα υπαρχουν 2 μηχανές,δεν μπορούν αυτές οι δύο να δώσουν μέρος της ισχύς στον άλλο άξονα,τα φορτία είναι τεράστια και προφανώς ο μοναδικός τρόπος σύμπλέξης είναι ο κλασικός μέσω μειωτήρα με δύο πινιόν,δεν υπάρχει κάποια μαγική ισοκατανομή της ισχύος όση ισχύς παράγεται σε κάθε άξονα απο τις  μηχανές ποσοστό απο αυτή θα πάρει η έλικα

----------


## vacondios

> οι δυο εγκαταστασεις ειναι ανεξαρτητες μεταξυ τους σε καθε αξονα υπαρχουν 2 μηχανές,δεν μπορούν αυτές οι δύο να δώσουν μέρος της ισχύς στον άλλο άξονα,τα φορτία είναι τεράστια και προφανώς ο μοναδικός τρόπος σύμπλέξης είναι ο κλασικός μέσω μειωτήρα με δύο πινιόν,δεν υπάρχει κάποια μαγική ισοκατανομή της ισχύος όση ισχύς παράγεται σε κάθε άξονα απο τις  μηχανές ποσοστό απο αυτή θα πάρει η έλικα


Κανένας δε μίλησε για μάγια. Αλλά άξονες και γρανάζια δεν είναι ο μόνος τρόπος μεταφοράς της ισχύος. Π.χ. σήμερα υπάρχουν πάνω από 100 πλοία που οι κύριες μηχανές τους παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα το οποίο το στέλνουν σε ηλεκτροκινητήρες και οι έλικες παίρνουν κίνηση από τους ηλεκτροκινητήρες. Τέλος πάντων το Blue Star Πάτμος σίγουρα δε διαθέτει αυτό το σύστημα (Azipods της ABB) αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι η μια έλικα γυρίζει με 10877 ίππους και η άλλη με 21754 ίππους.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΡΟΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ.ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ VACONDIO.

----------


## Νaval22

> Κανένας δε μίλησε για μάγια. Αλλά άξονες και γρανάζια δεν είναι ο μόνος τρόπος μεταφοράς της ισχύος. Π.χ. σήμερα υπάρχουν πάνω από 100 πλοία που οι κύριες μηχανές τους παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα το οποίο το στέλνουν σε ηλεκτροκινητήρες και οι έλικες παίρνουν κίνηση από τους ηλεκτροκινητήρες. Τέλος πάντων το Blue Star Πάτμος σίγουρα δε διαθέτει αυτό το σύστημα (Azipods της ABB) αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι η μια έλικα γυρίζει με 10877 ίππους και η άλλη με 21754 ίππους.


Η ηλεκτροπρόωση όμως είναι κατι τελείως διαφορετικό δεν έχει σχέση με τα συστηματα μηχανών diesel και υπάρχει σε διαφορετικού τύπου πλοία, νομίζω ότι η απορία σου έχει να κάνει με τα συστηματα πρόωσης των ταχέων ε/γ-ο/γ,επίσης το να στείλεις ρεύμα και να στρέψεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα στις στροφές που θες είναι εφικτό, το να συμπλέξεις όμως άξονες δυο διαφορετικών ουσιαστικά προωστηρίων εγκαταστάσεων που πρέπει και βάσει ναμοθεσίας να είναι πλήρως ανεξάρτητες δεν είναι

----------


## nikos1945

ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## vacondios

> Η ηλεκτροπρόωση όμως είναι κατι τελείως διαφορετικό δεν έχει σχέση με τα συστηματα μηχανών diesel και υπάρχει σε διαφορετικού τύπου πλοία, νομίζω ότι η απορία σου έχει να κάνει με τα συστηματα πρόωσης των ταχέων ε/γ-ο/γ,επίσης το να στείλεις ρεύμα και να στρέψεις ηλεκτροκινητηρα στις στροφές που θες είναι εφικτό, το να συμπλέξεις όμως άξονες δυο διαφορετικών ουσιαστικά προωστηρίων εγκαταστάσεων που πρέπει και βάσει ναμοθεσίας να είναι πλήρως ανεξάρτητες δεν είναι


 Αυτό με το να στέλνεις ρεύμα σε ηλεκτροκινήτερες που συνδέονται με ελικοφόρους είπαμε ότι συμβαίνει μόνο σε 100 πλοία μεταξύ των οποίων είναι το "Οasis of the Seas", το "Queen Mary 2" το "Radiance of the Seas" το "Celebrity Reflection", το "Norwegian Breakaway" και άλλα μεγάλα κρουασγιερόπλοια. Αυτό είναι definite δεν είναι εικασία. Εικασίες μπορώ να κάνω πολλές. Πχ οι κινητήρες να στέλνουν πρεσσαρισμένο λάδι. Όμως εγώ δε θέλω εικασίες θέλω κάποιον που ξέρει να μας διαφωτίσει definitely: Όταν το Blue Star Patmos που έχει 4 κινητήρες αλλά κινείται με 3 μηχανές πώς κατανέμεται η ισχύς στις 2 προπέλες: 50%-50% ή 34%-66%? Απλή ερώτηση αναζητάει απλή απάντηση

----------


## Νaval22

ποιος μίλησε για εικασία στην ηλεκτροπρόωση???ακόμα τα azipod δεν εχουν σχέση με τους κλασσικούς ελικοφόρους των εμβολοφόρων μηχανών 
δεν το συνεχίζω το θέμα γιατί βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος....

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ VACONDIE ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.

----------


## vacondios

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ VACONDIE ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.


Όχι δε τη ξέρω την απάντηση γι αυτό θέτω άλλη μια φορά το ταλαίπωρο το ερώτημα μπας και βρεθεί κάποιος που ξέρει να διαφωτίσει: Όταν το Blue Star Patmos που έχει 4 μηχανές αλλά κινείται με 3 μηχανές πώς κατανέμεται η ισχύς στις 2 προπέλες: 50%-50% ή 34%-66%? Απλή ερώτηση αναζητάει απλή απάντηση.

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν το πλοιο ειναι με 3 μηχανες, αλλαζει η κατανομη της υποδυναμης φυσικα. Ο άξονας που έχει τις 2 φυσικα και θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ. Απλα αλλάζει το βημα των προπελλών με την μονη να έχει παραπάνω απο τις διπλές κατα ενα μικρό ποσοστό ώστε οι στροφές των τούρμπο να ειναι όμοιες και στους 2 άξονες.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Βρε παιδιά, εγώ μια ερώτηση ήθελα να κάνω γι αυτό ξεκίνησα αυτό το θέμα. Μετά πήρα μια απάντηση που μου φαινόταν πειστική και μετά άλλοι άρχισαν να την αμφισβητούν. Τελικά, ποια είναι η αλήθεια; Αποσυμπλέκονται όντως οι δυο/τρεις μηχανές ή όχι; Δε με ενδιαφέρει ένα συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, γενικά ρωτάω αν και, αν κάποιο αποτελεί εξαίρεση θα ήθελα να το ξέρω και να ξέρω και το λόγο.

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι την απάντηση την έχουμε δώσει όλοι απλα ή δέν καταλαβένουν ορισμένοι ή δέν θέλουν να καταλαβουν!

----------


## Νaval22

> Όχι δε τη ξέρω την απάντηση γι αυτό θέτω άλλη μια φορά το ταλαίπωρο το ερώτημα μπας και βρεθεί κάποιος που ξέρει να διαφωτίσει: Όταν το Blue Star Patmos που έχει 4 μηχανές αλλά κινείται με 3 μηχανές πώς κατανέμεται η ισχύς στις 2 προπέλες: 50%-50% ή 34%-66%? Απλή ερώτηση αναζητάει απλή απάντηση.


απο τη στιγμή που δόθηκε απάντηση ότι δεν υπάρχει σχέση συμπλέξη όπως θες πεσ το  μετάξυ των δύο αξόνων γιατί συνεχίζεις να μιλάς για 50-50 πως θα μπορούσε να γίνεται αυτό??,θα τετραγωνίζουμε και τον κύκλο σε λίγο...




> Οταν το πλοιο ειναι με 3 μηχανες, αλλαζει η κατανομη της υποδυναμης φυσικα. Ο άξονας που έχει τις 2 φυσικα και θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ. Απλα αλλάζει το βημα των προπελλών με την μονη να έχει παραπάνω απο τις διπλές κατα ενα μικρό ποσοστό ώστε οι στροφές των τούρμπο να ειναι όμοιες και στους 2 άξονες.


δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τη σχέση βηματος με τα τούρμπο,αν το πάς στο ότι ο συμπίεστης του συστήματος πέρνει κίνηση απο το στροφαλοφόρο το βήμα δεν δίνει ισχύ στο άξονα αλλα το βημα προσαρμόζεται στη ισχύ επίσης αφού οι δύο μηχανές αριστερα δουλεύουν μαζί αποδίδοντας μια ισχύ και η άλλη μονη της δίνοντας άλλη για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να υπάρχουν ίδιες παρόχες υπερπλήρωσης?

----------


## vacondios

> Οταν το πλοιο ειναι με 3 μηχανες, αλλαζει η κατανομη της υποδυναμης φυσικα. Ο άξονας που έχει τις 2 φυσικα και θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ. Απλα αλλάζει το βημα των προπελλών με την μονη να έχει παραπάνω απο τις διπλές κατα ενα μικρό ποσοστό ώστε οι στροφές των τούρμπο να ειναι όμοιες και στους 2 άξονες.


Επιτέλους κάποιος κατάλαβε την ερώτησή μου και απάντησε. Και η "ισχυρή" προπέλα φυσικά θα έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο βήμα (που σημαίνει θα τραβάει το πιο πολύ βάρος) ενώ το βήμα και η ταχύτητα της ασθενούς προπέλας θα ρυθμίζονται έτσι ώστε το πλοίο να ωθείται ευθεία μπροστά. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## roussosf

> Επιτέλους κάποιος κατάλαβε την ερώτησή μου και απάντησε. Και η "ισχυρή" προπέλα φυσικά θα έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο βήμα (που σημαίνει θα τραβάει το πιο πολύ βάρος) ενώ το βήμα και η ταχύτητα της ασθενούς προπέλας θα ρυθμίζονται έτσι ώστε το πλοίο να ωθείται ευθεία μπροστά. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


τωρα που πηρες την απαντηση μπορείς να μου λυσεις και εμένα μια απορία ?
ποια η διαφορά της απάντησης του Eng στο post #9  με του Apostolos στο post 22 ?
εγώ από τις δύο αυτές απαντήσεις για μια ακόμα φορά κατάλαβα πόσο πλούσια είναι η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ γλώσσα..........

----------


## vacondios

> τωρα που πηρες την απαντηση μπορείς να μου λυσεις και εμένα μια απορία ?
> ποια η διαφορά της απάντησης του Eng στο post #9  με του Apostolos στο post 22 ?
> εγώ από τις δύο αυτές απαντήσεις για μια ακόμα φορά κατάλαβα πόσο πλούσια είναι η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ γλώσσα..........


 o Eng στο post #9 γράφει: (είναι copy-paste) "εχουμε ρυθμιση της εκχυσης του πετρελαιου ξεχωρηστα για την καθε μηχανη ωστε να αποδιδεται ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενη ισχυς στους μειωτηρες. ελεγχεται η ισχυς που μεταβιβαζεται στις ελικες. Εκει παλι πρεπει να υπαρχει ισοδυναμια στο διαχειριζομενο εργο". 
O Apostolos στο post #22 γράφει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: "Οταν το πλοιο ειναι με 3 μηχανες, αλλαζει η κατανομη της υποδυναμης φυσικα. Ο άξονας που έχει τις 2 φυσικα και θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ".                                                                                                                                     Το ζήτημα how power is distributed between the two propellers and how this disparity is managed δεν είναι ζήτημα γλώσσας αλλά ουσίας peu importe en quelle langue il est appele.

----------


## roussosf

> o Eng στο post #9 γράφει: (είναι copy-paste) "εχουμε ρυθμιση της εκχυσης του πετρελαιου ξεχωρηστα για την καθε μηχανη ωστε να αποδιδεται ομοιομορφα κατανεμημενη ισχυς στους μειωτηρες. ελεγχεται η ισχυς που μεταβιβαζεται στις ελικες. Εκει παλι πρεπει να υπαρχει ισοδυναμια στο διαχειριζομενο εργο". 
> O Apostolos στο post #22 γράφει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: "Οταν το πλοιο ειναι με 3 μηχανες, αλλαζει η κατανομη της υποδυναμης φυσικα. Ο άξονας που έχει τις 2 φυσικα και θα εχει μεγαλυτερη ισχυ".                                                                                                                                     Το ζήτημα how power is distributed between the two propellers and how this disparity is managed δεν είναι ζήτημα γλώσσας αλλά ουσίας peu importe en quelle langue il est appele.


καλημέρα 
my friend ,i would like to inform you that :05.18 Flustered: 
Je ne parle pas francais :05.18 Flustered: 
και για να "ερχουμε" στο θέμα μας
η ιπποδύναμη έχει άμμεση σχέση με την εκχυση του πετρελαίου 
τωρα απο την στιγμή που οι μειωτηρες (ΔΕ & ΑΡ ) ειναι ανεξάρτητοι μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κατανομή της παραγόμενης ισχυος απο τους κινητήρες 50-50 στους αξωνες

----------


## Νaval22

> καλημέρα 
> my friend ,i would like to inform you that
> Je ne parle pas francais
> και για να "ερχουμε" στο θέμα μας
> η ιπποδύναμη έχει άμμεση σχέση με την εκχυση του πετρελαίου 
> τωρα απο την στιγμή που οι μειωτηρες (ΔΕ & ΑΡ ) ειναι ανεξάρτητοι μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κατανομή της παραγόμενης ισχυος απο τους κινητήρες 50-50 στους αξωνες


ok τα αγγλικά επιτρέπονται εφόσον είναι και η γλώσσα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας :Fat: ,αλλα τα γαλλικά?? :Surprised:  

επίσης κι εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως η απορία ήταν ισοκατανομή ισχύος στους άξονες? δηλαδή η αλλαγή του βήματος έφερε ισοκατανομή; και η προπέλα έδωσε ισχύ στον άξονα και όχι ο άξονας στη πρόπελα? 
Η φυσική σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά

----------


## nikos1945

Γεια σας. Την απαντηση που αναφερθει ο φιλος οτι την πηρε εχει καλως,για μενα το θεμα ειναι μεγαλο και σοβαρο.Εγω θα επανελθω διοτι δεν με καλυψε η αναπτυξη του θεματος οπως ετεθη.

----------


## vacondios

Τώρα που το κατάλαβα ας βοηθήσω να γίνει πιο κατανοητό. Ο άξονας φυσικά δίνει ισχύ στην προπέλα. Όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το βήμα της προπέλας τόσο πιο "βαρειά" είναι και ο άξονας "αγκομαχάει" να τη γυρίσει. Δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο βήμα ζητάει περισσότερη ισχύ από τον άξονα και τον κινητήρα ή τους κινητήρες που έχει συμπλεχτεί.

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλοι μου... Οταν ειμαι σε πλοίο με 4 μηχανές και σταματάμε την μία εχω ενα Monitor στη γέφυρα π.χ. της εταιρίας NOR. Γυρίζουμε σε short trend που απεικονίζει τις στροφές μηχανής, τούρμπο και ποσοστό Pitch μαζι με ενα σχετικό διάγραμμα. Χωρίς να πρίζουμε τους φίλους μηχανικούς ανεβάζω το pitch οσο πρέπει ανάλογα την ταχύτητα που θέλουμε να πιάσουμε φροντίζοντας τα τούρμπο των μηχανων (αριστερου & δεξιού άξονα) να ειναι οσο το δυνατόν όμοιου ποσόυ. Σαφώς και περισσότερο βήμα βάζουμε στον άξονα με την μία μηχανή γιατι ειναι αυτός που τρώει το λιγότερο "ζόρι". Τώρα αν η κατανομή ισχύς ειναι όμοια απαντώ πως όχι γιατι ακόμα και ενας άσχετος βλέπει στην πρύμη ότι οι προπελιές των 2πλών μηχανων ειναι σαφώς περισσότερες απο της μονής. Το βαπόρι φυσικά και πάει ευθεία γιατι τα πλοία αυτά έχουν 2πλα πυδάλια και με μια ελάχιστη γωνία καταφέρνεις και κρατάς την επιθυμητή πορεία. Φυσικά στις στροφές και τις μανούβρες έχεις πάντα στον νού σου ποιά πλευρά έχει την περισσότερη ισχύ. Γι αυτό οι Πλοιάρχοι ανάλογα με τον καιρό και τα λιμάνια κανονίζουν να "σβήνουν" μηχανή του πρόσω και όχι του ανάποδα (που πάντα αυτο θές να χει υπποδύναμη).

----------


## vacondios

> Το βαπόρι φυσικά και πάει ευθεία γιατι τα πλοία αυτά έχουν 2πλα πυδάλια και με μια ελάχιστη γωνία καταφέρνεις και κρατάς την επιθυμητή πορεία.


 Τώρα η απορία μου καλύφτηκε πλήρως. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, είσαι πολύ καλός. Η λογική λέει ότι είσαι μηχανικός. Πάντως σίγουρα σκέφτεσαι σαν μηχανικός και μιλάς σαν μηχανικός.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ. ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙ?ΟΜΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΥΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΗΛ.

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι για βλάβη σε αυτά τα πλοία οι βλάβες ειναι σπάνιες... Οι Wartsila ειναι πολυ αξιόπιστες... Για οικονομια φυσικά γίνεται αφου πέφτει η κατανάλωση και δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη απώλεια ταχύτητας. Πχ με 4 πας 23 και 3 πας 21 άνετα... Φυσικά αρκετές φορές σβήνει και η 3η μηχανή και τότε πάς με μια ανα άξονα σαν κλασσικό βαπόρι δλδ. Εκει η ταχύτητα ειναι γύρω στους 16 με 18 κόμβους ανάλογα τον καιρό, πραγματική οικονομια αλλα και ξεκούραση για το πλήρωμα αφου μειωμένη ταχύτητα = περισσότερη ξεκούραση.

----------


## Eng

Μετα λοιπον απο τοσο καιρο, επανερχομαι για να πω οτι εκανα ενα βασικο λαθος απο αγνοια κυριως καθως δεν εχω εμπειρια σε τετοιου ειδους λειτουργια. 
Ετσι λοιπον - οπως ειπε πολυ σωστα παραπανω ο φιλος roussosf), απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχουν δυο μειωτηρες στην ουσια υπαρχουν δυο ξεχωριστα συστηματα παραγωγης ενεργειας προωσης στο πλοιο. 
Ετσι οταν το ενα συστημα (που ειναι με 2 Κ/Μ ανα αξονα) βγαλουμε εκτος τη μια, τοτε το μονο που κανουμε ειναι να μειωσουμε το pitch στην ελικα αυτου του αξονα για να υπαρχει αποφορτηση του συστηματος.
Και εδω ερχεται το λαθος μου, πως θεωρησα πως πρεπει να μειωσεις και την ισχυ στον αλλον αξονα ωστε να ειναι ομοιοι.
Ετσι λοιπον, και εχοντας κατα νου πως καθε αξονας εχει τη δικη του ισχυ, στον εναν δουλευεις τη μια μηχανη με λιγοτερο βημα στην ελικα και στον αλλο δουλευεις και τις δυο μηχανες με ολο το βημα (και ολη την ισχυ).
Επισης γινεται και μια διορθωση στο πιδαλιο περιπου 1-2 μοιρες το πολυ, ωστε να μην τραβαει το πλοιο προς τη μερια που ειναι ο αξονας με τη λιγοτερη ισχυ. 
Αυτα λοιπον και παλι συγνωμη για το λαθος μου.

----------


## vacondios

Δηλαδή οι 4 στροφαλοφόροι συμπλέκονται ανά 2 στους δύο ελικοφόρους οι οποίοι περιστρέφονται με σταθερή ταχύτητα ανεξαρτήτως της ταχύτητας του πλοίου. Αφού πραγματοποιηθεί η σύμπλεξη οι προπέλες δεν έχουν pitch και γυρίζουν τρελά μέσα στο νερό. 'Όταν από τα χειριστήρια αρχίζουμε να δίνουμε pitch στις προπέλες η ισχύς των κινητήρων μεταφέρεται στο νερό και  το πλοίο αρχίζει να κινείται. Έτσι εξηγεί ο μηχανικός του Hellenic Spirit στο youtube.

----------


## Apostolos

> Ετσι οταν το ενα συστημα (που ειναι με 2 Κ/Μ ανα αξονα) βγαλουμε εκτος τη μια, τοτε το μονο που κανουμε ειναι να μειωσουμε το pitch στην ελικα αυτου του αξονα για να υπαρχει αποφορτηση του συστηματος.
> Και εδω ερχεται το λαθος μου, πως θεωρησα πως πρεπει να μειωσεις και την ισχυ στον αλλον αξονα ωστε να ειναι ομοιοι.
> Ετσι λοιπον, και εχοντας κατα νου πως καθε αξονας εχει τη δικη του ισχυ, στον εναν δουλευεις τη μια μηχανη με λιγοτερο βημα στην ελικα και στον αλλο δουλευεις και τις δυο μηχανες με ολο το βημα (και ολη την ισχυ).


Γιώργο και όμως βάζεις παραπάνω Pitch στον άξονα με την μία μηχανή (όπως ξέρεις το κάνω καθημερινά αυτο...)

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΥΓΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΕ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ?

----------


## roussosf

> Γιώργο και όμως βάζεις παραπάνω Pitch στον άξονα με την μία μηχανή (όπως ξέρεις το κάνω καθημερινά αυτο...)


σωστα για τι οι δυναμεις που ωθουν το σκάφος πρεπει να τινουν να ειναι ισες

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ.Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΜΠΛΟΚΗΣ.ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ.ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΙ.

----------


## Eng

Παιδια σας μετεφερα την αποψη του Α Μηχανικου στις παραλαβες των Κορεατικων Μινωικων πλοιων - που εχω την τιμη να ειναι Αρχιμηχανικος στην εταιρια μου.
Μπορω ομως να σας πω πως ολα εχουν να κανουν με το πλανο που εχει στήσει ο Α Μηχανικος του εκάστοτε πλοιου. Και βεβαια η νεα τεχνολογια σου δεινει τη δυνατοτητα ελιγμων στο λογο ταχυτητα vs καταναλωση.

By the way, η βελτιστη λειτουργια μιας κυριας μηχανης ειναι το ευρος 80-85% του Maximum Continues Rating. 

Απο κει και περα ουτε να διαφωνησω, ουτε να εκφερω αλλη προσωπικη αποψη.

----------


## vacondios

Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι εάν η ισχύς είναι κατανεμημένη ασύμμετρα στους δυο άξονες για να πηγαίνει ίσια το βαπόρι πρέπει τα πηδάλια να το στρέφουν προς την πλευρά όπου είναι η πολλή ισχύς. Πάντως εμένα τεχνικώς δε μου αρέσει η ασύμμετρη κατανομή της ισχύος. Καλύτερα εάν έχεις 4 μηχανές να πηγαίνεις με τις 2 όπως κάνουνε τα blue star 1 και 2 το knossos και festos palace παρά να σπρώχνεις το βαπόρι μονόμπαντα από τη μια πλευρά. 

Βλέπεις οι μηχανικοί της Mitsubishi όταν είδαν τα σχέδια της παραγγελίας έσκασαν στα γέλια και τους πετάξανε έξω κακήν κακώς και 'οι πελάτες' αντί να προβληματιστούνε από αυτό το γεγονός χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη πήγανε και παραγγείλανε στην Κορέα.

----------


## vacondios

> των Κορεατικων Μινωικων πλοιων


Ποια είναι τα Κορεατικά Μινωικά πλοία?
Όλα τα πλοία των Μινωικών Cruise Olympia, Cruise Europa, Knossos Palace, Festos Palace, Ikarus Palace κλπ κλπ είναι κατασκευασμένα στο Fincantieri Cantieri Navali

----------


## roussosf

> Να μη ξεχνάμε ότι εάν η ισχύς είναι κατανεμημένη ασύμμετρα στους δυο άξονες για να πηγαίνει ίσια το βαπόρι πρέπει τα πηδάλια να το στρέφουν προς την πλευρά όπου είναι η πολλή ισχύς. Πάντως εμένα τεχνικώς δε μου αρέσει η ασύμμετρη κατανομή της ισχύος. Καλύτερα εάν έχεις 4 μηχανές να πηγαίνεις με τις 2 όπως κάνουνε τα blue star 1 και 2 το knossos και festos palace παρά να σπρώχνεις το βαπόρι μονόμπαντα από τη μια πλευρά. 
> 
> Βλέπεις οι μηχανικοί της Mitsubishi όταν είδαν τα σχέδια της παραγγελίας έσκασαν στα γέλια και τους πετάξανε έξω κακήν κακώς και 'οι πελάτες' αντί να προβληματιστούνε από αυτό το γεγονός χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη πήγανε και παραγγείλανε στην Κορέα.


φιλε μου εχεις μπερδευτεί
δεν εχει καμία μα καμία σχέση η ισχύς του κάθε άξωνα για να πηγαίνει ισια το βαπόρι
οι παράμετροι για ταυτή τη δουλειά είναι οι στροφες και το βήμα (pitch)
θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα καθαρά θεωρητικό
στο ζεύγος που δουλεύει η μία μηχανη την δουλεύεις στο 80% της ισχύος της και σε χ στροφές και ψ βημα
στο άλλο ζεύγος δουλεύεις και τις δύο μηχανές σε μικρότερη ισχύ απο το 80% σε χ- στροφές και ψ- βήμα
και άλλο ένα παράδειγμα στην στερια 
εχουμε μια FERRARI και ένα FIAT
το ένα 500 αλογα και το άλλο 100
και τα δύο κινουνται με 100χλμ/ω
ο ένας πάει χαλλλλαρα
και ο άλλος σκασμένος 
το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο 
και οι δύο θα φτασουν την ιδια ώρα στο τερμα

----------


## proussos

> Ποια είναι τα Κορεατικά Μινωικά πλοία?
> Όλα τα πλοία των Μινωικών Cruise Olympia, Cruise Europa, Knossos Palace, Festos Palace, Ikarus Palace κλπ κλπ είναι κατασκευασμένα στο Fincantieri Cantieri Navali


*Κάνε μία κράτει γιατί τα έχουμε βάλει όλα στο ίδιο blender...
Τα ARETOUSA , PASIPHAE PALACE και IKARUS PALACE είναι παιδιά των Fosen ,
Τα PROMETHEUS , OCEANUS και ARIADNE PALACE παιδιά της Daewoo ,
Τα υπόλοιπα cruisανάκτορα...made in Italy !*

----------


## vacondios

> φιλε μου εχεις μπερδευτεί
> δεν εχει καμία μα καμία σχέση η ισχύς του κάθε άξωνα για να πηγαίνει ισια το βαπόρι
> οι παράμετροι για ταυτή τη δουλειά είναι οι στροφες και το βήμα (pitch)
> θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα καθαρά θεωρητικό
> στο ζεύγος που δουλεύει η μία μηχανη την δουλεύεις στο 80% της ισχύος της και σε χ στροφές και ψ βημα
> στο άλλο ζεύγος δουλεύεις και τις δύο μηχανές σε μικρότερη ισχύ απο το 80% σε χ- στροφές και ψ- βήμα
> και άλλο ένα παράδειγμα στην στερια 
> εχουμε μια FERRARI και ένα FIAT
> το ένα 500 αλογα και το άλλο 100
> ...


Εγώ λέω να αφήσουμε τα παραδείγματα με τα αυτοκίνητα διότι τα αυτοκίνητα κατανέμουν τη ζητούμενη ισχύ δεξιά και αριστερά με ένα μηχανισμό που ονομάζεται διαφορικό εάν έχεις ακουστά. Και ας πάμε σε ένα πλοίο που δεν έχει ούτε κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων ούτε γκάζι-φρένο. Οι ελικοφόροι του γυρίζουν με 500 στροφές το λεπτό Η δεξιά του προπέλα έχει ισχύ 20.000 ίππους και pitch που ζητάει ισχύ 20.000 ίππους και η αριστερή του προπέλα έχει ισχύ 10.000 ίππους και pitch που ζητάει ισχύ 10.000 ίππους Η ερώτησή μου είναι απλή: Τα πηδάλια πρέπει να είναι ίσια ή να 'χουν ελαφρά κλίση? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να 'χουν ελαφρά κλίση. Εσύ τι πιστεύεις?

----------


## vacondios

Και για να συμπληρώσω το παράδειγμά σου θέλω να δέσεις το Fiat και τη Ferrari με μια μεγάλη εγκάρσια σιδηροδοκό και ακριβώς στο κέντρο της σιδηροδοκού να κρεμάσεις ένα βαπόρι. Πού θα πάει το βαπόρι?

----------


## roussosf

> Και για να συμπληρώσω το παράδειγμά σου θέλω να δέσεις το Fiat και τη Ferrari με μια μεγάλη εγκάρσια σιδηροδοκό και ακριβώς στο κέντρο της σιδηροδοκού να κρεμάσεις ένα βαπόρι. Πού θα πάει το βαπόρι?


αστο....................
μην το κουραζεις αλλο.............

----------


## vacondios

> αστο....................
> μην το κουραζεις αλλο.............


Τα ερωτήματα είναι δύο και συγκεκριμένα και δεν απάντησες. Πάρε κι άλλο ένα να γίνουν τρία:
Αμφισβητείς την παρακάτω εξίσση:


Ισχύς = στροφές/λεπτό x pitch

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ.ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ Η ΝΑ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ Η ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ.Η ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ .

----------


## roussosf

> Τα ερωτήματα είναι δύο και συγκεκριμένα και δεν απάντησες. Πάρε κι άλλο ένα να γίνουν τρία:
> Αμφισβητείς την παρακάτω εξίσση:
> 
> 
> Ισχύς = στροφές/λεπτό x pitch


οταν πηγαινα στο σχολείο πριν καποιες δεκαετιες ,μας ειχαν  μαθει ότι η ισχυς είναι η ενέργεια στην μονάδα του χρόνου δηλαδή cal/sec η joule/sec
επίσης με ειχαν μαθει ότι 1KW=1.36HP=0.86kcal/hr ολα αυτά είναι μονάδες ισχύος
αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει στη σημερινή εποχή συγγνώμη αλλα δεν το ξερω
θα ήθελα πολύ να μάθω αν διαιρέσεις τις στροφές με τον χρόνο και πολαπλασιάσεις με το βήμα της έλικας τι μονάδα μέτρησης ισχύος βγαίνει? 
εγώ είμαι fun του "γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος"

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας πάμε από την αρχή (γιατί από ό,τι καταλαβάινω υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχυση), ελικοειδής έπιφόνεια δημιουργείται από μία εύθεία η οποία περιστρέφεται γύρω από έναν άξονα κάθετο πάνω σ' αυτήν καί ταυτόχρονα μετακινείται παράλληλα κατά μήκος τοϋ άξονα περιστροφής.  Τόσο η ταχύτητα περιστροφής όσο καί η ταχύτητα της μεταφοράς πρέπει να έχουν σταθερή τιμή σέ συνάρτηση μέ τό χρόνο.
Βήμα τής ελοκοειιδούς επιφάνειας ονομάζεται η απόσταση που διανύει η ευθεία κατά μήκος τοϋ άξονα περιστροφής, όταν πραγματοποιηθεί ένας πλήρης κύκλος.
Σε απλές έλικες η επιφάνεια όψεως είναι μέρος μιάς ελικοειδούς επιφάνειας.
Βήμα τής έλικας (pitch) είναι τό βήμα αυτής της ελικοειδούς επιφάνειας.
Στίς σύγχρονες έλικες, τό βήμα μεταβάλλεται ομαλά κατά μήκος τής ακτίνας ενός πτερυγίου. Στήν περίπτωση αύτή ό όρος βήμα άναφέρεται σέ κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο της ακτίνας.
Στις έλικες μεταβλητού βήματος το βήμα (Controled pitch propeler) το βήμα αλλάζει.

Η ισχύς ειναι το έργο που παράγεται στη μονάδα του χρόνου, θυμήζω ότι έργο είναι το γινόμενο της δύναμης επί την απόσταση. Στο διεθνές σύστημα μονάδων μονάδα έργου ειναι το joule που ειναι το έργο που παράγει μια δύναμη ενός Newton που δρα σε ένα σημειο όταν το σημειο μετακινείται για ένα μέτρο, αντιστοιχα μονάδα ισχύος ειναι το Watt ποπυ ειναι η ισχύς που παράγει έργο ενος joule σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Οπότε W=J/S=N*m/s.

Ας δούμε την εξίσωση Ισχύς = στροφές/λεπτό x pitch του  vacondios.  To στροφές/λεπτό x pitch μαλλον είναι  στροφές/λεπτό x βήμα  αν στην μια στοφή η προπέλα διανύει μηκος ίσο με το βήμα τότε το γινόμενο στροφές x βήαμ μας δινει την απόσταση που διανυει η προπέλα και διαιρόντας με τα λεπτά βγάζει την ταχύτητα σε μοτάδες που μετράμε το βήμα στο λεπτό. Θεωρηκά βέβαι γιατι δεν υπολογίζουμε την ολίσθιση της προπέλας στο νερό.  Οπότε η εξίσωση δεν βγαζει ισχύ αλλά ταχύτητα και ναι μεν η ταχύτητα εξαρταται από την ισχυ αλλά δεν στεκει η εξίσωση.

Όποιος θέλει περισσότερες λεπτομερειες μπορέι αν δει τις σελίδες 2 (στο τέλος) και 3 στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Επιγραμματικα οι μηχανές στρέφουν τους άξονες και πρ΄πει να δίνουν αρκετή ισχύ ώστε η ροπή στρέψης να ειναι ντέτοια που να υπερνικά τις αντιστάσεις του νερού και να στρέφεται η προπέλα με την ταχύτητα που της επιτρέπει να εχει την προχώρηση που δίνει το βήμα. Αν δεν έχουμε την ισχύ κι έχουμε προπέλα μςεταβλητου βήματος τότε προσαρμόζουμε το βήμα στη ροπή του άξονα (με δεδομένο ότι οι στροφές του άξονα ειναι σταθερές) ώστε να δουλεύει αποδοτικά η προπέλα και να μην προκαλουνται στρεπτικες καταπονήσεις στον άξονα και στο σύστημα μετάδοσης. 

Το είπε ο Απόστολος πολύ πιο πριν:



> Φιλοι μου... Οταν ειμαι σε πλοίο με 4 μηχανές  και σταματάμε την μία εχω ενα Monitor στη γέφυρα π.χ. της εταιρίας NOR.  Γυρίζουμε σε short trend που απεικονίζει τις στροφές μηχανής, τούρμπο  και ποσοστό Pitch μαζι με ενα σχετικό διάγραμμα. Χωρίς να πρίζουμε τους  φίλους μηχανικούς ανεβάζω το pitch οσο πρέπει ανάλογα την ταχύτητα που  θέλουμε να πιάσουμε φροντίζοντας τα τούρμπο των μηχανων (αριστερου &  δεξιού άξονα) να ειναι οσο το δυνατόν όμοιου ποσόυ. Σαφώς και  περισσότερο βήμα βάζουμε στον άξονα με την μία μηχανή γιατι ειναι αυτός  που τρώει το λιγότερο "ζόρι". Τώρα αν η κατανομή ισχύς ειναι όμοια  απαντώ πως όχι γιατι ακόμα και ενας άσχετος βλέπει στην πρύμη ότι οι  προπελιές των 2πλών μηχανων ειναι σαφώς περισσότερες απο της μονής. Το  βαπόρι φυσικά και πάει ευθεία γιατι τα πλοία αυτά έχουν 2πλα πυδάλια και  με μια ελάχιστη γωνία καταφέρνεις και κρατάς την επιθυμητή πορεία.  Φυσικά στις στροφές και τις μανούβρες έχεις πάντα στον νού σου ποιά  πλευρά έχει την περισσότερη ισχύ. Γι αυτό οι Πλοιάρχοι ανάλογα με τον  καιρό και τα λιμάνια κανονίζουν να "σβήνουν" μηχανή του πρόσω και όχι  του ανάποδα (που πάντα αυτο θές να χει υπποδύναμη).


Αλλά το ξαναλέω αφού οι προπέλες εχουν διαφορετικό βήμα θα έχουν διαφορετική προχώρηση στο νερό οπότε το βαπόρι δεν πηγαίναι ευθέια οπότε διορθώνεται η υστέρηση με το πηδάλιο ώστε  το βαπόρι na πηγάινει στην ευθεία και αν τηρέι την πορέια του. 
Αφού όπως ειδαμε δεν υπάρχουν σημαντικές δομικες καταπονήσεις δεν βλέπω τεχνικό πρόβλημα στην ασυματρη κατανομή της ισχύος σους άξονες.
Επίσης δεν βλέπω κάτι κακό στην διορθωση με το πηδάλιο, στα ιστιοφόρα για αιώνες ταξίδευαν (και ακόμα ταξιδεύουν) στα όρτσα με το τιμόνι προς τον καιρό γιατί ετσι ταξιδέθυουν αποδοτικότερα (δεν έχει νόημα να αναλύσουμε το λογο γιατι θα ξεφύγουμε εκτός θέματος)

----------


## vacondios

Επειδή εγώ διαθέτω το θάρρος και την παρρησία να παραδέχομαι τα λάθη μου ομολογώ ότι αυτό που είπα για την ισχύ σε συνάρτηση με τις στροφές και το pitch ήταν λάθος μου και ο φίλος Παναγιώτης που από το όπως γράφει φαίνεται ότι είναι μηχανικός έχει δίκιο. Παναγιώτη σε ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση. Παναγιώτη είναι δύσκολο να υπολογίσουμε ακριβή τύπο για την ισχύ διότι είναι συνάρτηση της οπισθέλκουσας δύναμης του νερού και του αέρα η οποίες είναι ανάλογες με το τετράγωνο της ταχύτητας. Λοιπόν αφού παραδέχομαι για άλλη μια φορά ότι η εξίσωση που έδωσα ήταν λάθος όπως ήταν επίσης λάθος ο ισχυρισμός μου ότι το Ikarus Palace είναι κατασκευασμένο στο Fincantieri ενώ είναι κατασκευασμένο στη Σουηδία και στη Φινλανδία. 
Το γεγονός ότι εγώ παραδέχομαι τα δικά μου λάθη δε σημαίνει ότι σε τούτο το thread δεν υπάρχουν και άλλα λάθη και ανακρίβειες πολύ χειρότερα από τα δικά μου που βγάζουν μάτια. Επειδή όμως έχουν έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά για το πρόσωπό μου και δυστυχώς για αυτούς που γράφουνε για μένα τα γραφτά μένουν έχω να διευκρινίσω τα εξής:
1. Εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω αναφερθεί σε πρόσωπα πολύ δε μάλιστα για να τα υποτιμήσω ή να τα ειρωνευτώ.
2. Δεν αφήνω ερωτήματα που μου τίθενται αναπάντητα.
3. Όταν έχω διαφωνία ή αντιπαράθεση την έχω καλόπιστα περί απόψεων και όχι εναντίον προσώπων. Τα πρόσωπα τα τιμώ και μάλιστα περισσοτερο εαν κατάγοται από την αγαπημενη μου ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου την πανέμορφη Σύρο.
4. Δεν έχω δηλώσει πουθενά οτι δεν είμαι μηχανικός. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ. Είμαι μέλος του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας με αριθμό μητρώου 101668.
5. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου πως μεταδίδεται η ισχύς των κινητήρων στα πλοία από τον συμπλέκτη μέχρι την προπέλα. Οι μόνες μηχανές θάλασσας που έχω ασχοληθεί είναι τετράχρονες εξωλέμβιες βενζινοκίνητες μεγάλης ισχύος (350 Hp) φυσικά χωρίς pitch.
6. Δε θεωρώ ντροπή κάποιος να μη ξέρει κάτι, και να προσπαθεί να το μάθει.

----------


## Bill the greek

για αυτούς που μπορούν να διαβάσουν αγγλικά  :Tears Of Joy: 

http://www.mandieselturbo.com/files/...ciples.htm.pdf

----------


## Eng

Και εδω νομιζω πως μπορει να κλεισει το θεμα..

Ολο το PDF δεινει ολες τις πληροφοριες που χρειαζονται για τη σχεση μηχανων / στροφων / μεταβλητο βημα ελικας (ειδικα το fig.9). 

Απο κει και περα, μπορουμε εαν εχουμε το ιδιο διαγραμμα απο οποιοδηποτε πλοιο να δουμε πως "δουλευει" η ελικα. 

Φιλε Bill ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη στοχευμενη πληροφορια (εγω προσπαθουσα να βρω κατι στο Principle of Naval Architecture VOL II αλλα δεν μου ταιριαζε κατι).

----------


## Eng

Για να διευκρυνισω Προφανως δεν σοβαρολογω στο οτι κλεινει το θεμα..

----------


## vacondios

Το pdf κάνει λόγο για ένα κινητήρα και μια έλικα πολύ διαφωτιστικό για την οπισθέλκουσα του νερού για τη σχέση ισχύος-ταχύτητας, για το πόση ισχύ πρέπει να προσθέσουμε για να αυξήσουμε την ταχύτητα από τους 20 κόμβους στους 21 και πόση από τους 23 στους 24 και ευχαριστούμε τον Bill για την ανάρτηση. Όμως επειδή κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι το' χουμε ξεφτυλίσει το θέμα (και μάλιστα εγώ χειρότερα από όλους) ας μας εξηγήσει κάποιος όταν έχουμε δυο έλικες εκ των οποίων η μία παίρνει διπλάσια ισχύ από την άλλη 
1. Πόσες στροφές δίνουμε στην ισχυρή προπέλα και πόσες στην ασθενή? 
2. Πόσο pitch δίνουμε στην ισχυρή και πόσο στην ασθενή?
Νομίζω ο φίλος Παναγιώτης και ο φίλος Απόστολος διαθέτουν τη γνωσιακή επάρκεια για να δώσουν απάντηση.

----------


## Eng

Γαι να αφησουμε το τεχνικο και υδροδυναμικο κομματι στην ακρη, μπορει καποιος που να ειναι σε πλοιο οπως τα συγχρονα blue star  - οταν αυτα πανε με 3 απο τις 4 μηχανες - να μας πει:
1. ποση ειναι η ενδειξη του χειρηστηριου της γεφυρας στον αξονα με τις δυο μηχανες και ποσο η ενδειξη του χειρηστηριου στον αξονα με τη μια προπελα?
Δυο νουμερα!! π.χ. 9 κ 6 
2. Ποσο γραφει το στροφομετρο των προπελων? 120rpm?  130rpm? Ποσο??

Πραγματικα το ζητημα εχει ισοπεδωθει!!
Εχουμε αναγει την επιστημη της Ναυπηγικης, της Υδροδυναμικης, της δουλειας του Πρωτου Μηχανικου, σε συζητηση ΚΑΦΕΝΙΟΥ!!! 
Επιστημες που καποιοι εχουν σπουδασει χρονια και χρονια και ποτε δεν εφτασαν να πουν "το κατανοησα" και δουλειες που καποιοι εχουν δωσει τη ζωη τους, να θελουμε να τα απλοποιησουμε σε δυο νουμερα.
Θεωρειτε πως μπορειτε να το απλοποιησετε ΛΑΘΟΣ δεν απλοποιειται. Ειναι απιστευτα πολυπλοκο. 
Θεωρειτε πως τα πραγματα ειναι στανταρ, ΛΑΘΟΣ, τιποτα μα τιποτα σε ενα πλοιο δεν ειναι στανταρ, ολα ειναι μεταβλητα. Ολα ειναι συνθηκες που καλουμαστε καθε φορα να τις λυσουμε αλλα και τις αναπροσαρμοσουμε στη μοναδα του χρονου. 

Ε δεν γινεται ρε παιδια!!!!!  Απλα δεν γινεται!  

Οποτε δωστε 4 νουμερα και να το κλεισουμε. 

Δεν ξερω γιατι διαολο τα γραφω αυτα, μπορει και να τα σβησω μετα, αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη ετσι νιωθω όντας πισω απο το γραφειο και αναλογιζομενος τα 18 πλοια που διαχειριζομαι και τις "σφαλιαρες" που μονιμα τρωω οποτε προσπαθω να κρινω μια κατασταση με την - ως λεγετε - τετραγωνη λογικη... 
Επισης, δεν κρινω κανεναν σας εδω μεσα, μεσα απο τη δουλεια εμαθα να κρινω καταστασεις και οχι ανθρωπους, και με αυτη τη κατασταση που εχει δημιουργηθει αλλα πίοτερο με την ελαφροτητα που αντιμετωπιζεται νιωθω οτι it's enough..
Αγαπαω και παθιαζομαι με τη δουλεια μου γι' αυτο και ξεσπαω ετσι γιατι εμαθα πως τη Ναυτιλια (εμψυχο αλλα και αψυχο κομματι) πρεπει πανω απο ολα να τη ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ και συναμα να την ΑΓΑΠΑΣ. Δεν μπορω λοιπον να βλεπω να αντιμετωπιζεται ετσι.

----------


## Bill the greek

γιαυτό ο τίτλος του pdf είναι BASIC PRINCIPLES. Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ των water jets και προπέλες;

----------


## Eng

Μαλιστα,

Οκ αντε ρε Αποστολε και Παναγιωτη που διαθετεται τη νοημοσυνη, απαντηστε σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις απλα για να τελειωνουμε..
Ποια ειναι επιτελους η αριστερη ή δεξια προπελα?

----------


## Eng

> γιαυτό ο τίτλος του pdf είναι BASIC PRINCIPLES. Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ των water jets και προπέλες;


Τελικα ειναι καλυτερο να σε προωθησω στο παρακατω link.. Για οτιδηποτε μπορεις να ποσταρεις στο θεμα που σου παρεθεσα παρακατω.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...993#post471993

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Η απάντηση που ζητάω από τον Παναγιώτη και τον Απόστολο που διαθέτουν τις γνώσεις και τη νοημοσύνη να καταλαβάνουν ότι δε ζήτησα απόλυτους αριθμούς αλλά δεδομένου ότι μια προπέλα έχει τη διπλάσια ισχύ δηλαδή σε σχέση με τον αριθμό 2 και  μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί τους είναι:
> Σε ποιά προπέλα δίνουμε τις πολλές στροφές
> Και σε ποιά δίνουμε το πιο πολύ pitch


Μα έχουμε απαντήσει στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να λέμε τα ιδια και τα ίδια.
 Στις προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος δεν χρειάζεται να μεταβάλοναι οι στροφές του άξονα. Έτσι οι στροφές είναι αυτές που έχει ρυθμίσει ο Α Μηχανικός όπως ειδες:



> .Ο Α ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΜΠΛΟΚΗΣ.ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ.ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΙ.


Και  αυτές τις έχει ρυθμίσει ώστε να ειναι οι στροφές ώστε η μηχανή είναι στη βέλτιστη λειτουργία:



> Παιδια σας μετεφερα την αποψη του Α Μηχανικου στις  παραλαβες των Κορεατικων Μινωικων πλοιων - που εχω την τιμη να ειναι  Αρχιμηχανικος στην εταιρια μου.
> Μπορω ομως να σας πω πως ολα εχουν να κανουν με το πλανο που εχει στήσει  ο Α Μηχανικος του εκάστοτε πλοιου. Και βεβαια η νεα τεχνολογια σου  δεινει τη δυνατοτητα ελιγμων στο λογο ταχυτητα vs καταναλωση.
> 
> By the way, η βελτιστη λειτουργια μιας κυριας μηχανης ειναι το ευρος 80-85% του Maximum Continues Rating. 
> 
> Απο κει και περα ουτε να διαφωνησω, ουτε να εκφερω αλλη προσωπικη αποψη.


Μικρότερο βήμα βάζουμε στην νπροπέλα που έχει τις δύο μηχανές:



> Γιώργο και όμως βάζεις παραπάνω Pitch στον άξονα με την μία μηχανή (όπως ξέρεις το κάνω καθημερινά αυτο...)


Πόσο βήμα δίνει στην προπέλα εξαρτάται από τον τυπο του βαποριού, την ισχύ των μηχανών, το σχήμα και τις διαστάσεις της προπέλας κ.λπ.  και όπως διαβασες βγαίνει από διάγραμμα που έχει δώσει το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## vacondios

Παναγιώτη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το είχα ήδη αντιληφθεί ότι είχε απαντηθεί. Πλην όμως εξακολουθεί να πλανάται το παράδοξο (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα) το ότι η προπέλα που κινείται από μια μηχανή (η ασθενής) να παίρνει το πολύ pitch και η ισχυρή προπέλα να παίρνει το λίγο pitch. Eίναι προφανές ότι όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το pitch (το βήμα) της προπέλας τόσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το "ζόρι" που τραβάει.

----------


## proussos

> Παναγιώτη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το είχα ήδη αντιληφθεί ότι είχε απαντηθεί. Πλην όμως εξακολουθεί να πλανάται το παράδοξο (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα) το ότι η προπέλα που κινείται από μια μηχανή (η ασθενής) να παίρνει το πολύ pitch και η ισχυρή προπέλα να παίρνει το λίγο pitch. Eίναι προφανές ότι όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το pitch (το βήμα) της προπέλας τόσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το "ζόρι" που τραβάει.


*Ένα ταξίδι με πλοίο που αυτήν την εποχή ταξιδεύει με τρεις (3) μηχανές , νομίζω ότι θα λύσει όλες τις απορίες !*

----------


## CEON

Φίλε vacondios το βήμα στην κάθε έλικα θα είναι 38 και 29 , και το fuel handle notch στο 55. Απλά πράγματα...

----------


## Eng

> Φίλε vacondios το βήμα στην κάθε έλικα θα είναι 38 και 29 , και το fuel handle notch στο 55. Απλά πράγματα...


Καλημερα φιλε μου και καλωσηρθες,
Απο την απαντηση σου καταλαβαινω πως εισαι Μηχανικος. Μπορεις μονο να μας πεις σε ποια προπελα βαζουμε το μεγαλο βημα, στη αριστερη ή στη δεξια? 
Νομιζω πως ειναι η πιο κατατοπιστικη και τεχνικη απαντηση που εχουμε δει.

----------


## CEON

> Καλημερα φιλε μου και καλωσηρθες,
> Απο την απαντηση σου καταλαβαινω πως εισαι Μηχανικος. Μπορεις μονο να μας πεις σε ποια προπελα βαζουμε το μεγαλο βημα, στη αριστερη ή στη δεξια? 
> Νομιζω πως ειναι η πιο κατατοπιστικη και τεχνικη απαντηση που εχουμε δει.


πες μου σε παρακαλώ model/maker του engine control unit Που έχεις και θα σου πώ ευυχαρίστως. Επίσης πές μου και πόσο χρόνο διαρκεί το delay της ανάδρασης σε περίπτωση manual / automatic control.

----------


## vacondios

> πες μου σε παρακαλώ model/maker του engine control unit Που έχεις και θα σου πώ ευυχαρίστως. Επίσης πές μου και πόσο χρόνο διαρκεί το delay της ανάδρασης σε περίπτωση manual / automatic control.


Δηλαδή το εάν βάζουμε το μέγάλο βήμα στην ισχυρη ή στην ασθενή προπέλα καθώς και το εάν επιλέγουμε να σβήσουμε κινητήρα που είναι δεξιά ή αριστερά εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή και το μοντέλο του engine control unit? Δεν μπορώ να πώ ούτε ότι πείστηκα ούτε ότι καλύφτηκα.
και επίσης το 



> Φίλε vacondios το βήμα στην κάθε έλικα θα είναι 38 και 29 , και το fuel handle notch στο 55. Απλά πράγματα...


αποτελεί απάντηση στην ερώτηση πόσο βήμα βάζουμε στους έλικες και σε ποιά εγκοπή το χειριστήριο καυσίμου.

Ενώ υπενθυμίζω ότι η ερώτηση ήταν γιατί (πως εξηγείται το ότι) δίνουμε πιο πολύ pitch δηλαδή πολύ ζόρι στην ασθενή προπέλα από ότι στην ισχυρή. Απλά ελληνικά....

----------


## CEON

> Δηλαδή το εάν βάζουμε το μέγάλο βήμα στην ισχυρη ή στην ασθενή προπέλα καθώς και το εάν επιλέγουμε να σβήσουμε κινητήρα που είναι δεξιά ή αριστερά εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή και το μοντέλο του engine control unit? Δεν μπορώ να πώ ούτε ότι πείστηκα ούτε ότι καλύφτηκα.
> και επίσης το 
> 
> αποτελεί απάντηση στην ερώτηση πόσο βήμα βάζουμε στους έλικες και σε ποιά εγκοπή το χειριστήριο καυσίμου.
> 
> Ενώ υπενθυμίζω ότι η ερώτηση ήταν γιατί (πως εξηγείται το ότι) δίνουμε πιο πολύ pitch δηλαδή πολύ ζόρι στην ασθενή προπέλα από ότι στην ισχυρή. Απλά ελληνικά....


Δεν υπάρχουν οι όροι ασθενή προπέλα και ισχυρή προπέλα. Υπάρχει όρος ασθενή πυρηνική δύναμη και ισχυρή πυρηνική δύναμη.

*Σε κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας και χωρίς βλάβη στο όλον σύστημα ΚΑΙ οι δύο προπέλες θα έχουν το ίδιο pitch. Είναι πασιφανές ότι δεν γίνεται να έχουν διαφορετικό.*

Για να έχουν διαφορετικό Pitch σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στο σύστημα και ότι κάποιο πηδάλιο έχει κλίση. 

Ολα αυτά βρήσκονται χαρτογραφημένα στην μνήμη του control unit και βγαίνουν μέσα απο model/test & simulations. Το πώς και το γιατί βγαίνει το αποτέλεσμα, είναι συνδθασμός ΟΛΩΝ των απαντήσεων που σου έχουν δοθεί μέχρι τώρα....

----------


## vacondios

> Δεν υπάρχουν οι όροι ασθενή προπέλα και ισχυρή προπέλα.


Επειδή απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλο το thread αναλύουμε την ειδική περίπτωση του τρόπου που κινείται αυτόν τον καιρό το Blue Star Ithaki. Διαθέτει τέσσερις κινητήρες οι στροφαλοφόροι των οποίων δίνουν ισχύ ανά δύο σε δυο προπέλες. Όταν το Blue Star Ithaki για λόγους οικονομίας καυσίμων κινείται με τρείς από τις 4 μηχανές του η μιά προπέλλα από τις δύο μένει με την ισχύ ενός μόνο κινητήρα την οποία εγώ για λόγους συντομίας αποκαλώ ασθενή ενώ την κλατσαρισμένη σε δυο μηχανές τη λέω ισχυρή. Τα παιδιά λένε ομόφωνα ότι δίνουμε περισσότερο pitch σε εκείνη της μιας μηχανής και λιγότερο σε εκείνη των δυο μηχανών.* Εγώ δεν το αμφισβητώ πλην όμως επειδή περισσότερο pitch = περισσότερο ζόρισμα ζήτησα ει δυνατόν περεταίρω εξήγηση επ' αυτού*

----------


## proussos

*Κανονίστε να λύσετε τις απορίες σας μέσα στο 2013 γιατί , όπως λέει κι ο mamasita(ς) , 10 και σήμερα...
Να πω λοιπόν πως αν ένα πλοίο κινείται με τρεις από τις τέσσερις μηχανές και έχει το ίδιο φορτίο και στα δύο χειριστήρια...οι ζευγαρωμένες δεν θα είναι πιο ξεκούραστες ???
Τι το κουράζουμε ???
¶ντε καλώς να μας έρθει...και να μας ξεclutchάρει !*

----------


## CEON

> Επειδή απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλο το thread αναλύουμε την ειδική περίπτωση του τρόπου που κινείται αυτόν τον καιρό το Blue Star Ithaki. Διαθέτει τέσσερις κινητήρες οι στροφαλοφόροι των οποίων δίνουν ισχύ ανά δύο σε δυο προπέλες. Όταν το Blue Star Ithaki για λόγους οικονομίας καυσίμων κινείται με τρείς από τις 4 μηχανές του η μιά προπέλλα από τις δύο μένει με την ισχύ ενός μόνο κινητήρα την οποία εγώ για λόγους συντομίας αποκαλώ ασθενή ενώ την κλατσαρισμένη σε δυο μηχανές τη λέω ισχυρή. Τα παιδιά λένε ομόφωνα ότι δίνουμε περισσότερο pitch σε εκείνη της μιας μηχανής και λιγότερο σε εκείνη των δυο μηχανών.* Εγώ δεν το αμφισβητώ πλην όμως επειδή περισσότερο pitch = περισσότερο ζόρισμα ζήτησα ει δυνατόν περεταίρω εξήγηση επ' αυτού*


Αυτό που υποστηρίζεται είναι τραγικό λάθος. ΚΑι οι δύο προπέλες θα έχουν το ίδιο pitch. 

Οσο για την οικονομία...... Μεγάλη συζήτηση. Ας το δεχθούμε όμως προς το παρόν. 



Αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι κάνουν οικονομία έτσι......

----------


## Eng

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

όπως είδατε έχω διαγράψει παραπάνω κάποια ποστ τα οποία, με αφορμή των σχολίων ενός ατόμου οποίος πλέον διαγράφηκε από το forum, ένα πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα - η χρήση δηλαδή μέρους του σύνολου των Κ.Μηχανών ενός πλοίου - είχε καταντήσει το λιγότερο τραγελαφικό και δεν τιμούσε ούτε το φόρουμ, ούτε τον Νικολά, ούτε έμενα σαν moderator όμως εξίσου ούτε και εσάς τα μέλη/αναγνώστες.

Έτσι λοιπόν έχοντας κατ' επίγνωση την εκτίμηση μου προς τον Νίκο Μαρουλη άλλα και σε εσάς (καθώς και τον σεβασμό μου στην ιδιότητα μερικών που ήταν/είναι αξιόλογοι επαγγελματίες της Ναυτιλίας) προχώρησα σε αυτή την κίνηση εξυγίανσης (μιας και είναι ένας πολύ γνώριμος χαρακτηρισμός της σύγχρονης καθομιλουμένης των πολιτικών) και ευελπιστώ σε μια συνέχιση της συνδιαλλαγής απόψεων και γνώσεων.

Τέλος ζητώ συγνώμη μέσω του χώρου αυτού που σε ένα-δυο θέματα - εξαιτίας αυτού του ατόμου - έχασα την ψυχραιμία μου και δημοσίευσα αναρμόζων ποστς.  

Καλή Συνέχεια.

Γιώργος - ENG

----------


## Eng

Επειδη πριν λιγο απο ενα μελος του φορουμ κατηγορηθηκα για "Λογοκρισια", επαναφερω ολα τα διαγραμμενα μηνυματα.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Επειδη πριν λιγο απο ενα μελος του φορουμ κατηγορηθηκα για "Λογοκρισια", επαναφερω ολα τα διαγραμμενα μηνυματα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Γιώργο μου δώσε λινκ σε παρακαλώ

----------


## CEON

> Επειδη πριν λιγο απο ενα μελος του φορουμ κατηγορηθηκα για "Λογοκρισια", επαναφερω ολα τα διαγραμμενα μηνυματα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Κλασική παρερμηνεία ανθρώπων επιφανειακής θεώρησης και γνώσης θεμάτων. Μη μασάς λέμε!!!!

----------

